# My Puppy Pure Breed or Not? Photo Included



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

Please take a look on my new puppy I purchased it right Now! named it Rex









Is it Pure Bred?










and













I Would like to know pure or not and how much you think such a dog worth ( price !







)


----------



## Basisud (May 8, 2009)

I would think he is purebred but if he doesn't come with papers to prove it, he might as well not be. If there is no pedigree for him, I would not pay over $600 but he sure is a cutie. Someone else help me out here as I just bought my first GSD (w/o papers) for $650 but he needed to get away from that piece of crap breeder. Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

The puppy has the markings of a GS but I am not 100% positive due to the clarity of the picture. 

I am very confused about this poster's motive about owning a GS because he has come to this board twice before inquiring about the parentage of pups he has purchased. 

If the original poster is so determined to have a purebred, go to somebody who has a history of breeding GS and is knowledgable about his line. Usually there is a pedigree to go with the dog to prove it's parentage upon purchase.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

He looks a lot like many purebred dogs do at this age but he may well change over time. He is gorgeous, congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh boy. I'm having a deja vu. 

We've done this before-feel free NOT to post here.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What are you doing with all these puppies you have purchased in the last several months?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Nate at least you know yours is pure bred but I question if he is from the dam you sent me the pedigree post from. 

It looks to me like Diesel is going to be long hair so I am thinking Carlo had this pup born from a previous young female he recently sold on the yard sale site. Seeing how you said the dam was under the age of 2 and that was why you did not get papers. The other female he was selling was 16 to 18 months old (the one I inquired about for my customers).


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gosh I sense deja vu here.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh my. Not again..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I, personally, find my dog to be priceless....can you afford that price?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How old is that puppy? And how many puppies do you have now?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Could you resize your pics? it is hard to say anything if you have to scroll side to side and up down all the time.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANOh boy. I'm having a deja vu.
> 
> We've done this before-feel free NOT to post here.


Hmm, yes I now recall the same with no need to look at the OPs previous posts. This seems a continuation of an unfortunate (read bad) situation for the dogs concerned.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Pure bred? maybe.....
Well bred? No!


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

I am Not willing to sell my Puppy , Just asking I Purchased it from a friend







loved him he keep bitting me









I Just bought a dog i got scammed wasn't even a 5% german but I Bought so i can't just leave him into streets cause that's bad so i bought another one i have big farm I Put them there with a Man to feed and play with them !

Anyways People say oh again....etc Please tell me information about the dog i won't kick him!!

Regards


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Regardless, hope the pup(s) are well if you have them

why do you come here to ask these questions? 

You ask for info on the dog, but you know where you got him?!?!? So what kind of answers are you looking for...?


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

From his Style !mmm answers .. good ones


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

I've been following this thread and I read the OP other thread about his previous puppy purchase and I have to agree with you all that the situation is not very good, HOWERVER, what we have to remember here that this person is in another country where dogs ARE NOT AS HIGHLY VALUED AS THEY ARE HERE IN THE US. 

I think this guy is looking for guidance and advice from HIS POINT OF VIEW and he's doing what his culture has taught him about how to treat dogs. Just the fact that he has reached out to us and is asking questions IS A HUGE STEP!!!! 

I personally don't think he is a troll. I think he is looking for advice and in addition to cultural differences, his English isn't very good, so we are miss understanding some of what he is saying.

I think his intentions are good and we, as the EDUCATIONAL BAORD FOR NEW GSD OWNERS, owe him some constructive input. Just my few cents...........................


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HaddadinHello ,
> 
> I am Not willing to sell my Puppy , Just asking I Purchased it from a friend
> 
> ...


But my question is... Why did you made the same mistake again? Why didn't you wait to be 100% sure this pup was pure BEFORE purchasing him.

You could have seen the parents, requested papers and if you were not sure post pictures of the parents and the pup here for us tohelp you and THEN buying the pup.

He looks pure for what I can see. Can you get pics of the parents, or at least the mother? Coat seems a bit dull, even for puppy coat, I'd deworm him and change to a better food than whatever he was eating with the breeder. And yes... Rex is cute!


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HaddadinHello ,
> i have big farm I Put them there with a Man to feed and play with them !










Why don't you feed and play with them?


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Holy Cow. Don't people ever read the rules. 

There is a *size limit* to posting the pictures to avoid stretching the bandwidth and allowing people with slower connection to DL faster w/o jamming up. 

In your case, Haddadin, pedigree doesn't matter as long as you love him, be a good Alpha leader, and be a responsible owner to the puppy ... or puppies ... you seem to own. 

~ Rei


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: AniadoubleI've been following this thread and I read the OP other thread about his previous puppy purchase and I have to agree with you all that the situation is not very good, HOWERVER, what we have to remember here that this person is in another country where dogs ARE NOT AS HIGHLY VALUED AS THEY ARE HERE IN THE US.
> 
> I think this guy is looking for guidance and advice from HIS POINT OF VIEW and he's doing what his culture has taught him about how to treat dogs. Just the fact that he has reached out to us and is asking questions IS A HUGE STEP!!!!
> 
> ...


x2

definitely a bit of an english barrier and an entirely different culture as to the ownership of dogs.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: c20 and Dudley
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: HaddadinHello ,
> ...


I've seen the original poster mention this a couple times already in different threads. Who exactly is this man watching and playing with all of these puppies you've been purchasing lately?


----------



## Haddadin (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello ,

Why People Attacking Me Please I Asked Question and I Need an Answers Come on People Please! 

As for the man who play with the dog he is my farm Guard so he can just train them to be defensive , like anyone get in my farm in the night the dogs will eat him , so I need to fix that thing I need to train them to be less aggressive .


Anyways Please Answer Question No More Answer!

Regards


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

according to your previous post and the 2 vets that you saw - your dog is 100% pure german shepherd.

can we rest this case?


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I don't undertand why everyone thinks this a bad situation? A large number of posters here have multiple dog households. 

As per his question.... I don't think it's possible to see a dog this age and know for certain if it's pure or not. You can know as it matures. It certainly has at least some GSD background. If it's very important to you to have a pure GSD, than you would need to see both parents and puppy should come with official paper. My dog was supposed to be 1/2 GSD, 1/2 husky which was believable when she was a puppy, but by the time she was grown it was clear she wasn't either. Her background remains a mystery, but she's a great dog.
Cute pup. Good luck


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: doggydogI don't undertand why everyone thinks this a bad situation? A large number of posters here have multiple dog households.


Check out the previous threads by the OP:

Question about pure or not 
GSD is this pure please help


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: roxy84definitely a bit of an english barrier and an entirely different culture as to the ownership of dogs.


There is absolutely an element of that here - BUT this poster keeps buying puppies of unknown origin off the street that are "guaranteed" pure by the seller, and then asking us to tell him if it's purebred or not based solely on a picture.







He's been told over and over and over again that it's impossible to say, which is why people are getting frustrated and also concerned about what happened to the previous puppy that was "guaranteed" pure, but obviously wasn't. 

He should either be happy with the puppy (or puppies) he already has, purebred or not, or if it's that important to him, take the steps necessary to insure that his next puppy IS purebred. It may or may not be possible to get a purebred registered GSD puppy where he lives, and it may or may not be within his means to purchase one even if it is possible. If not, then he just needs to accept that and move on, and focus on enjoying and taking good care of the puppies he already has.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: HaddadinHello ,
> 
> <s>Why People Attacking Me Please I Asked Question and I Need an Answers Come on People Please! </s>
> 
> ...


I get a headache just reading this.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Haddadin,

I am glad you still have your other puppy, puppies can play together and be friends.

Your puppy looks like a purebreed and both your puppies are adorable. Please take good care of them and send us new grown up pictures of them later playing on the farm.

Thanks!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd like to know why he wants a purebred GS. He's got plenty of dogs to love and care for.


----------

